# Democrat lawmaker blasts bill blocking gun purchases with EBT cards



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Democrat lawmaker blasts bill blocking gun purchases with EBT cards*

Published May 09, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook1175 Twitter462 Gplus11








New Hampshire State Rep Timothy Horrigan is against any restrictions on spending with EBT cards, even on guns.TimothyHorrigan.com

A New Hampshire Democrat lawmaker is speaking out against a bill that restricts what people can buy with government entitlement funds, saying booze, tobacco, lottery tickets and even guns should be permitted.
The position Timothy Horrigan, (D-Durham), took this week on the Statehouse floor in Concord, stating that barring purchases of firearms with Electronic Benefits Transfer cards, violates the Second Amendment, put him at odds with some gun control groups and in the same camp as some pro-gun groups that often disagree with him.

"It's not up to me to make that choice for people," Horrigan told FoxNews.com. "I'm not saying that they should be allowed to use their benefits to buy up an arsenal, but they have a right to purchase guns for hunting or self-defense. If you or I have those rights, then they should as well. It's not my place to tell them what to do."
"I'm not saying that they should be allowed to use their benefits to buy up an arsenal, but they have a right to purchase guns for hunting or self-defense."​- New Hampshire State Rep. Timothy Horrigan​Senate Bill 203 aims to define the permissible uses of EBT cards, stating what can and cannot be purchased with them.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...n-purchases-with-ebt-cards/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> *Democrat lawmaker blasts bill blocking gun purchases with EBT cards*
> 
> Published May 09, 2014
> FoxNews.com
> ...


I thought Philip Seymour Hoffman was dead.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The people of Durham NH must be so proud having Ben Franklin representing them.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

As pro 2a as I am, I'm even more anti-welfare. Sure, it's their right to own a firearm, but I shouldn't have to pay for it. 

Food only. Do we need to go back to the "food stamp" designation?


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> As pro 2a as I am, I'm even more anti-welfare. Sure, it's their right to own a firearm, but I shouldn't have to pay for it.
> 
> Food only. Do we need to go back to the "food stamp" designation?


See Pvt. Cowboy we do agree on something and the world didn't end. 
:-D

Yes we should go back to the food stamp designation but that might cause some people to be offended.

Welfare wasn't meant to be a job or lifestyle it was meant to be a temporary solution to help families get back on their feet.

Allowing people to buy anything that isn't food is a bad idea.

Sent from my Galaxy S4.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You do have to admit that the Swiss are doing somethings right, everyone get military training and issued a weapon ect ect.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Efficient *B*allistics *T*itle cards for EVERYONE! "Gun Ownership: It's YOUR right, and everyone else's responsibility! Oh, yeah, and you can buy _LIQUOR_ too!"


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> As pro 2a as I am, I'm even more anti-welfare. Sure, it's their right to own a firearm, but I shouldn't have to pay for it.
> 
> Food only. Do we need to go back to the "food stamp" designation?


Hell yes and enforcement should be returned to the cities and towns of the Commonwealth. The state obviously can't handle it.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

wwonka said:


> See Pvt. Cowboy we do agree on something and the world didn't end.
> :-D
> 
> Yes we should go back to the food stamp designation but that might cause some people to be offended.
> ...


Careful, you keep talking like that and the liberals are going to kick you out of the club.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> Careful, you keep talking like that and the liberals are going to kick you out of the club.


They won't pass to him at Ganga fest.


----------

